# The Lexington Lab Band - The Making Of A Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

This video takes a close look at The Lexington Lab Band:

core members
selecting & learning material
video and audio recording
special guests

great thanks for taking your time to check this out! LLB


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Dale, not only are you guys some of the finest musicians out there, but also some of the humblest. Love all your videos and this one gives great insight into what goes on behind the scene and how amiable the band is collectively.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Really enjoyed that Dale. You guys are fantastic musicians. All your stuff is great but my fav is still the Steely Dan set.

Well done!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I love seeing what it takes to pull off such exacting performances. That level of collaboration makes for a great musical community! Hope you keep it up for a long time to come!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful video. I enjoy watching everything the LLB and does and this was very special inside look at all aspects of the creative process. I have so much admiration for what you (collectively) have accomplished. Your videos always seemed to have a bit of an "Austin City Limits" feel to them. (I hope you view that as the compliment it was intended to be.)

Thanks again!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello... and a very sincere thanks for taking your time to watch this, long, video and share the very kind words! Most of all it's great to know so many of us love music and have it in our lives, i really can't imagine doing life without it! Hope this finds everyone very well, your KY friend, dale.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Another outstanding video! Boy those 40 minutes sure flew by quickly. Thx for the behind the scenes look at the LLB Dale.

Keep up the great work.

TD


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Had to check in while I'm watching this. Thanks again, Dale! Great insight for us.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so very much gentlemen for being willing to give this your time! Sure appreciate you sharing your love of music with us, dale.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

And yet another fantastic video from a great band. I always enjoy seeing what you guys are up to. Keep on rockin!!!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sure appreciate you being willing to check out the vids - means a lot! Some new stuff coming before long - hope all is good your way, dale.


----------

